# 2 SSD drives in RAID 0 vs 2 Velociraptors in RAID 0



## KBD (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm planning on going RAID 0 soon, and i'm curious to know whether 2 OCZ SSD drives in RAID 0 will outperform 2 Velociraptors in RAID 0. 

I'm thinking of getting these 64GB drives:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227344

That's $239 after MIR (i think that qualifies as a hot deal, dont you think?), Velociraptors are $289 each right now, so SSDs will cost me a little less. I dont need a lot of GBs, 128GB from 2 OCZ boot drives is enough for me, no sense in getting 600GB that 2 Velociraptors will give me. So which ones will give better performance? I havent seen any benchies yet.


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 10, 2008)

SSD drives


----------



## KBD (Aug 10, 2008)

Any benchies you can point to? I looked (not very hard though) but didnt see benchies or reviews for the OCZ drives.

Another question comes to mind as well, how would i fit the 2.5" OCZ drive into my 3.5" bay, are there any adaptors for that?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 10, 2008)

There is a test done on them somewhere but I can't remember where it is.

Apparently the SSD drives are really quick at loading up windows but when it comes to loading in games there is no difference.

In the review they tested the loading times of F.E.A.R between a standard HDD and the SSD.

But I don't remember the tet being done in raid config.


----------



## KBD (Aug 10, 2008)

I finally found some comparisons of the two. Here is a sneak preview done by HotHardware:

http://www.hothardware.com/News/OCZ_Core_Series_SSD_Vs_VelociRaptor_Sneak_Peek/

SSD are def faster, in fact, on some occasions they greatly outpace the WD drives. So i'll be grabbing 2 of these soon.

Still would like to know if there are any adaptors to 3.5" that will allow me to fit these in my bay.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 19, 2008)

you better be getting Crossfire 4870s or at least a single 4870X2 so you can make it one hell of a beast! 

even a GX2/280GTX in SLI will do too 

oh and i forgot to add that these SSD drives kick ass, they have sustained Read/Write times far exceeding that of normal HDDs...and for the price they are even more of a steal...if you don't need masses of storage space, and you want cool drives that will kick ass for many years to come (i expect, unless some technology is discovered on Mars that revolutionizes the world)


----------

